# General > Pets Corner >  Bargain buy for kitties xmas

## unicorn

I just bought one of these for my cat and would highly recommend it, It was easy to put together, sturdy and really good quality and an absolute bargain.
Giant cat tree http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GIANT-CAT-COND...QQcmdZViewItem

----------


## Big Jean

We had a cat tree although not as large as the giant one unicorn mentioned . While my cats didn't seem to be that interested in it, we gave it to our son who has 4 cats, and they absolutely love it . Now we have 2 kittens and if we get another tree, it will be the giant one with room enough for all 5 to play . Right now cats and kittens are in separate rooms gradually getting to know each other - hiss hiss growl growl !!!!!!! I am sure it will get better !!!!!

----------


## unicorn

It just takes time and patience Jean, and this tree most certainly has loaddds of room and the kitten loves it and my old puss is eyeing it up which is very unlike her.

----------


## Liz

That looks really good Unicorn! How much was the delivery charge?

I got a really good climbing centre from www.zooplus.co.uk (this is a really great site by the way for all kinds of pet producst!) and my cat Tiggy thinks it his domain!
Mind you it has all kinds of 'hidey holes' and they never go in them and Tiggy has one 'platform' where he spends most of the time.

They give the cats good exercise though.

I got another really good one which cost over £100 but it is so sturdy and will, hopefully, last for many years. Well apart from having to replace the carpeted areas (why do they always go for this even though they have sisal posts for this?!!!) as they have scratched this to bits.

My oldest cat still loves to climb up onto the highest post which is about six foot high! :Grin:

----------


## unicorn

The delivery charge was £15 and it came with royal mail. I got it from the seller called uk-direct there are a couple of different people selling it.

----------


## Liz

> The delivery charge was £15 and it came with royal mail. I got it from the seller called uk-direct there are a couple of different people selling it.


That was very reasonable considering the size!

The good thing about www.zooplus.co.uk is postage is free for orders over £29 and only £2.90 (I think!) for orders under this and I can vouch for the quality of their products and customer service.

----------


## unicorn

I had a look Liz and their prices are really good, great link :Smile:  my daughter is already complaining the animals are spoiled  :Smile:

----------

